# Is Rem pregnant? (pic)



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, when I first got them, they both looked like normal rats. But a couple dyas ago, I noticed Rem's bely was slightly bigger then Leaf's, so I've been wtahcing her to see if it got any bigger.
I think she may be preggers, seeing as they came from a pet shop. (They were single sex cages, but who knows)
I'm prepared to care for babies if need be, but I am still unsure if she's just tubby or pregnant.








I didn't want to hold her and try to get a picture just in case there are babies in there. This is also the only picture I could get of her belly, and she's stretched out as long as she can go so her belly looks a tinsy bit bigger than other times I've looked at her. Also, look carefully at her belly fur, 'cause that maker her look bigger than she really is.

So, what do your guys think? She's around 8 weeks old, so hopefully she's just a fat rat and not a young mother ><


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

ooooooops... double posted >< one of these can be deleted... I don't know how to though. *smacks forehead*


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

She looks pregnant to me and it actually seems like she has a rather thin frame. I would look for nipples and tendency to build nests. Poor thing is still a baby herself ):


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the double post has been fixed. to get one deleted either just change the title to delete and when a mod happens to see it will be deleted while still letting other members know that it was an accident post and so not bother with it. or you can pm modreport with the link to it and request to have it deleted and one of the mods will do it for you.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank's twitch. Now I know how to fix it if it happens again ^^
Rem is actually the thicker of my two girls. Leaf was thinner than her, even before her belly got a bit bigger. She hasn't begun nest building yet, and I haven't seen the obvious nipples either.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i really don't know if your rat is pregnant or not. that could really just be a fat belly. normally, once home, owners will have them on a better diet then the pet store so their rats will really start pounding on the weight. but maybe you are feeding them something with too much fat. what is it that you feed them? how long have you had them now and how old were they when you got them? if you've had them for over 21-23 days and you have no babies then you're in the clear as that is how long gestation lasts.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Your girl may just have a tiny belly like other young rats often do. Its a bit soon to tell at this point.

Here is my 12-week girl's belly who had me fooled. She came with her sister who had been pregnant...the 2 eepers never made it (they weren't in my care at that point). Tosca worried me a lot.








and she even showed the little bulgy lovehandles preggy girls often get









BUT I weighed her everyday with her sister as the "control" rat and soon figured out it was her own baby weight she was carrying, not eepers 

Do you have access to a scale (digital postal or food is best)? If you do, weigh her every day around the same time and keep a record. Young rats are on a growth spurt but even then you will see a distinct weight gain on top of that.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Whew, I would take the word of them over me. I've never owned a girl rat  I know my boys tend to have a belly but they have pudge all over so I was comparing her to that. Glad you can't see nipples that is a good sign!

Good luck, maybe she isn't pregnant after all but I would still take Lilspazz's advice and weigh her.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

One of my BOY rats sonetimes look like that. If he has eaten a lot.


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Your Rem looks just like my Oreo.  She also has a small frame. Don't worry, it's just baby fat.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I've got a scale somewhere around this house... I'll have to look.
Thank's for all the comments guys, you made me feel better about her. Even if she is pregnant, I'll know who to come to ^^


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

i pritty sure she may have a bun in the oven or 12 lmao


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen rats with bellies like that before... luckily, they weren't pregnant!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

here's ozzy when she was 6 weeks and "pregnant" (not really)











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Well... I looked at her today and her belly looks a bit bigger than before. Also, her nipples are more visible than before (I coudn't see them actually) so I'm thinking she's pregnant.
When I came home from work last night, the bedding in the bottom of the cage was a bit messier than before I left, but my two girls like to rough house down there so it gets stirred up a lot.
So, I snapped two more pictures for you to look at. Rem's nipple's aren't visible in eitehr of them, but I'm almost convinced she's preggers now.
















They aren't really good pictures.
But if she is pregnant, should I seperate her from Leaf? I think the poor girl would get aufully lonely by herself, she loves to play with Rem ><
So, do you guys think it's still just baby fat? I'm just thinking about waiting anotehr week (I'll have had her for 3 weeks by then) and see if she pops.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

she pop out in about a week.. give or take a day or so.. im guessing about 8 to 10 pups.. I can also sex them for you if you want me too.. thats if she don't eat some of her own or lay on them and suffocate some since shes a new mother and this is her first litter...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Is she eating loads more compared to your other girl?

When I brought Dotty at 9 weeks she was a "normal" sized ratty, after about a week she started to get quite a belly on her, then soon after she popped.
I HAD to leave Doris in the same cage as her, as I wasn't prepared for a pregnant rat and I also didn't have the cash to buy a seperate cage. They were absolutely fine, Dotty told Doris off at times, but otherwise she helped look after the babies and let Dotty have a rest when she needed to.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well, most of the really helpful signs start about a week from birth, with some people no signs at all. in the before pics of ozzy her nipples were also visible (they still are and she's 5 months in 5 days) you could buy a scale (i dont know if a weight watchers scale would work, they measure in grams....) and keep track of weight, if the nipples get bigger and start to lose fur around them that's a sign (so ive heard) good luck with your baby...and.. possibly her babies!!!!!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if she eats more than Leaf. She didn't really like the yogies I bought them today (Leaf stole Rem's, she wanted the whole cup!).
Whenever I feed them, Leaf will always take the food and stash it all over the cage, mostly in one bottom corner, the wooden hide (now an igloo) and up in the mountain dew box. 
Rem usually takes what may be left over in the dish or eat the stuff in the box so, I can't really tell if she eats more than Leaf.

I'm still looking for that scale though. I know there is one around ehre somewhere...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

When Dotty was pregnant I'd put one of them ratty treat bars in the cage for them, she'd be the one sitting there for hours eating it. The next morning all that would be left is a wooden chew.
Whereas if i put one in now it takes about 2 weeks to all disappear - and that's with 3 rats.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow I guess we are oboth waiting to see if our girls are prego. Mine should be due anywhere from wed-saturday so we will have to wait and see. Good luck with your cutie(she is very cute by the way)


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Get another picture of her for us plz!!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay. She doesn't look as preggers now than she did before... Maybe I was freaking out a bit? I dunno. I'm still on the fence about it though!
I caught her when she was asleep atop the igloo so she just let me hold her however I wanted to XD








































Her nipples aren't very visible at all. She made a nice little dip in one corner of the cage and I think she's the one who dug out another corner, but I'm not sure. Other than that, I've seen no nesting bevavior. As far as I can tell, she isn't eating any more than my other girl. In fact, Leaf will take fruits and veggies from me quicker than Rem will. And Rem will take her time in eating her yogie than Leaf who scarfs it down and comes back for more.
Oh yeah, and she squeaked the second time I went to take her out of the cage to take pics. I think I just made her mad though ><


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont think she looks very pregnant at all in those pics


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

no, those pics certainly don't make her look pregnant but she sure does look sleepy. what sweet pics


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Nope, but oh so cute! I love that just-woken-up face.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Good! 'cause at some point she looked pretty preggers to me! I'm just going to wait a couple more days before I drop it completly ^^


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh she doesnt look pregnant at all... but those pics sure are cute. Miss Oreo will not stay still for pictures! Lol shes been very jumpy and shy this past like 2 weeks its weird and very unusual because usually she is very loving and lazy and friendly...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

She doesn't look pregnant.
Doris has abit of a belly on her like that and she definitely isn't pregnant :lol:


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

man your going to be suprized lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Messerschmitt, 

any new belly pics? Its been a week.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep! She definatly doesn't look preggers to me now. I guess she just put on a lot of weight real fast when I first got her XD

















She does weigh more and is somewhat bigger than Leaf, but Leaf is ust a little girl anyway.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep thats just a sweet young girly belly...I wanna kiss it! :lol:


----------

